# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Si shpjegohen ëndrrat?

## Living in Vain

Une shoh endrra ne pergjithesi por rralle me ngelen ne mendje dhe me shqetesojne.  Mbreme kam pare me te shtrenjtin tim duke vdekur dhe duke e varrosur...(mos te iu duket cudi shqetesimi im), di qe kam qare gjithe naten me lotet curge dhe ne mengjes me denese......C'KUPTIM KA kjo enderr e mallkuar?

----------


## Puhiza

Me kalimin e kohes, njeriu meson t'u jape vete shpjegim endrrave. Nga pervoja ime modeste, per rastin konkret,  mund te te them se vdekja e dikujt qe e duam shume ne enderr nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse shprehje e dashurise mjaft te madhe qe ju te dy keni per njeri tjetrin. Frika se mos e humbasesh, ngacmimet e dites, te gjitha keto mund te bejne qe te shohesh endrra te tilla. 

Vazhdo te dashurosh dhe mos u shqeteso fare nga bota e endrrave.  :Lulja3:

----------


## Living in Vain

> Me kalimin e kohes, njeriu meson t'u jape vete shpjegim endrrave. Nga pervoja ime modeste, per rastin konkret,  mund te te them se vdekja e dikujt qe e duam shume ne enderr nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse shprehje e dashurise mjaft te madhe qe ju te dy keni per njeri tjetrin. Frika se mos e humbasesh, ngacmimet e dites, te gjitha keto mund te bejne qe te shohesh endrra te tilla. 
> 
> Vazhdo te dashurosh dhe mos u shqeteso fare nga bota e endrrave.


Flm Puhiza!

eshte mese e vertete per mua kjo qe the!!!

----------


## petriti07

Edhe une besoj ke endrat,nga eksperienca ime gjate gjithe jetes time kame pare2here de-zha-vu<ender qe del ne realitet>dhe u habita se si gjithshka doli ne menyren me perfekte deri tek detajet me te vogla,megjithse nuk besoj ne zot perseri dicka me ben te besoj se ekziston dicka superjore mbi ne<hope is god>
respekt Titi.

----------


## shigjeta

Me sa kam degjuar une, thone qe eshte shendet per personin qe shikon ne enderr. Bashkohem me komentin e Puhizes, qe cdo njeri ka nje simbolike te veten per endrrat qe sheh.....Eh, endrra jane  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ermali-AL.....

Pa lexuar  psikologji  , fillova   te  shpjegoj endrat  e mia  ,  me vone  kur  lexova disa libra psikologje    u kenaqa shume qe kritikat  dhe shpjegimet qe ju jepnja  ishin afersisht  70% te  verteta  . Po te analizosh nje ender  te keqe munt ta  parandalosh ate  te shfaqet "

----------


## arilda

> Une shoh endrra ne pergjithesi por rralle me ngelen ne mendje dhe me shqetesojne.  Mbreme kam pare me te shtrenjtin tim duke vdekur dhe duke e varrosur...(mos te iu duket cudi shqetesimi im), di qe kam qare gjithe naten me lotet curge dhe ne mengjes me denese......C'KUPTIM KA kjo enderr e mallkuar?


Per mendimin tim atij personi do ti shtohet jeta, do jetoje gjate.

----------


## elisabet

Mua me ndodh qe shoh endrra qe me dalin pas disa ditesh, por me kushtin e vetem qe te mos i tregoj...
Kur i tregoj nuk dalin.
E njejta gje me ndodhi me kengen tone ne Eurovision. Pashe sikur zuri vendin e shtate, por meqe nuk me besohej se do dilte nuk ia tregova njeriu..
Ke pare ti qe doli.....
Mendoj se endrrrat jane pasqyre e shqetesimeve tona te perditshme, por ama ka dhe endrra paralajmeruese...
Une per vete  nje dite para provimit  e kisha te sigurte qe do shikoja ndonje enderr te tipit... psh duke ngjitur shkallet, sikur doja te hapja ndonje dere, sikur ngjitesha ne ndonje koder...
Kur ia arrija qellimit ne enderr ne provim dilja shume mire...
Kur  sheh vdekje ne enderr personi qe ke pare ne enderr ka shendet, por ndoshta do te degjosh ndonje vdekje tjeter, jo  te personave te afert..


Sa here e kam pare une babin tim ashtu.... dhe zoti vec shendet i jep....(e i dhente pafund)

----------


## Living in Vain

lol,

une i kam me periudha!

ato qe i mbaj mend patjeter qe kane domethenie per mua....se me kujtohen pas disa ditesh!

----------


## picard

Endrrat qe shikoni dhe dalin pastaj ne realitet nuk jane parashikim.
Kur shikon nje enderr ty te duket si realitet, kur je akoma ne gjume.
Mbasi te zgjohesh bota rreth nesh, ose me mire ngjarjet qe do ndodhin  rrjedhin sipas endrres qe pame.

Endrra nuk eshte parashikim. 
Kur shohim nje enderr dhe e besojme, ne ndryshojme realitetin. 
Mundohuni qe mos enderroni shume luftra :-)

----------


## gurl

> Kur shohim nje enderr dhe e besojme, ne ndryshojme realitetin. 
> Mundohuni qe mos enderroni shume luftra :-)


Ndryshojme realitetin ne mendjen tone...... por ajo cfare ka ndodhur ka ndodhur. 

Shpesh thone qe syri sheh cfare sheh mendja..... Le te perpiqemi mos ta genjejme shume veten me iluzione endrrash.

----------


## picard

> Ndryshojme realitetin ne mendjen tone...... por ajo cfare ka ndodhur ka ndodhur. 
> 
> Shpesh thone qe syri sheh cfare sheh mendja..... Le te perpiqemi mos ta genjejme shume veten me iluzione endrrash.


Po flasim per gjera qe nuk kane ndodhur akoma.
Gjera te cilat i shikojme ne enderr dhe mbas 2,3 ose shume ditesh shikon po te njejtat gjera qe pe ne enderr, ose ndodhin fiks ato qe enderrove.

Nuk te ka ndodhur qe kur ke dashur te realizohet dicka dhe ua ke thene te tjereve ajo gje nuk eshte realizuar....!!! 
Pse??? te tjeret me endrrat e tyre (me sy hapur ose mbyllur) dashur padashur kane ndryshuar realitetin dhe ajo gje nuk eshte realizuar.

----------


## mary-anne

Mbase kjo qe do te them do tingelloje si e cmendur. Megjithate mendoj se ne ndonje pjese te ndienjave te tua, ke shume shume nevoje ta takosh te dashurin edhe ne endrrat e tua dhe jo vetem ne realitet. Meqe ti nuk e ke ditur kete, ke ndiere qe ai nuk jeton me ne endrrat e tua dhe kjo te ka merzitur shume, madje aq shume sa nuk e harroje dot shfaqjen. 
Mendoj se sikur te merrni cdo dite pak minuta per te ndare endrrat tuaja sinqerisht, do te beje ty te ndihesh me e mbrojtur dhe e sigurte.
Pak si "enderr_orientim".

m.a  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gurl

> Po flasim per gjera qe nuk kane ndodhur akoma.
> Gjera te cilat i shikojme ne enderr dhe mbas 2,3 ose shume ditesh shikon po te njejtat gjera qe pe ne enderr, ose ndodhin fiks ato qe enderrove.
> 
> Nuk te ka ndodhur qe kur ke dashur te realizohet dicka dhe ua ke thene te tjereve ajo gje nuk eshte realizuar....!!! 
> Pse??? te tjeret me endrrat e tyre (me sy hapur ose mbyllur) dashur padashur kane ndryshuar realitetin dhe ajo gje nuk eshte realizuar.



Jo mua nuk me ka ndodhur ndonje here qe ajo qe pashe ne enderr te me ndodhi ne realitet, por edhe nese mund te kete ndodhur (gje qe nuk e mbaj mend) sigurisht nuk ia ve meriten endrres. Nuk e dija qe mendja e njeriut kishte kaq fuqi per ta bere endrren realitet (!) dhe aq me teper qe te tjeret te kene kaq influence me endrrat e tyre ne jeten time. 

Me fal nese mund tju dukem skeptike por thjesht perpiqem te jem realiste persa i perket temes.

Dmth sipas jush, nese une enderroj per dicka gjithe kohen, si me sy hapur dhe me sy mbyllur, por pa i thene gje askujt, ajo enderr do behet realitet?!?!!?!

A eshte nje pjese e te pa-ndergjegjshmes tone me fuqi mbinjerezore??

----------


## picard

> Jo mua nuk me ka ndodhur ndonje here qe ajo qe pashe ne enderr te me ndodhi ne realitet, por edhe nese mund te kete ndodhur (gje qe nuk e mbaj mend) sigurisht nuk ia ve meriten endrres. Nuk e dija qe mendja e njeriut kishte kaq fuqi per ta bere endrren realitet (!) dhe aq me teper qe te tjeret te kene kaq influence me endrrat e tyre ne jeten time. 
> 
> Me fal nese mund tju dukem skeptike por thjesht perpiqem te jem realiste persa i perket temes.
> 
> Dmth sipas jush, nese une enderroj per dicka gjithe kohen, si me sy hapur dhe me sy mbyllur, por pa i thene gje askujt, ajo enderr do behet realitet?!?!!?!
> 
> A eshte nje pjese e te pa-ndergjegjshmes tone me fuqi mbinjerezore??


Po une mendoj se pjesa e te pa-ndergjegjshmes sone ndryshon realitetin (pa rene ne kundershtim me ligjet e fizikes).
Une nuk thashe qe te gjitha endrrat (deshirat ) behen realitet n.q.s nuk ia thua njeriu. Te tjeret me dashje apo pa dashje do e mendojne mos realizimin e  asaj qe u the. Keshtu qe mund te ndikojne negativisht ose pozitivisht pa e ditur.Madje edhe ti vete kur mendon se nuk do realizohet i prish pune vetes.

----------


## gurl

Dmth sipas jush (dhe te lutem me korrigjo nese e kam gabim) ne jemi te afte te stervisim trurin tone, i cili ne menyre te ndergjegjshme dhe jo ndikon ne te ardhmen tone?

Nese une e stervis trurin tim dhe e mesoj te mos mendoj gjera negative (dhe me beso mund te behet) dhe nese jam e kujdesshme me te tjeret, ne kuptimin qe mos ti le te besojne se kam ate deshire, dmth te arrij te fsheh ndjenjat e mia, AJO ENDERR (DESHIRE DO BEHET REALITET???????

----------


## picard

> Dmth sipas jush (dhe te lutem me korrigjo nese e kam gabim) ne jemi te afte te stervisim trurin tone, i cili ne menyre te ndergjegjshme dhe jo ndikon ne te ardhmen tone?
> 
> Nese une e stervis trurin tim dhe e mesoj te mos mendoj gjera negative (dhe me beso mund te behet) dhe nese jam e kujdesshme me te tjeret, ne kuptimin qe mos ti le te besojne se kam ate deshire, dmth te arrij te fsheh ndjenjat e mia, AJO ENDERR (DESHIRE DO BEHET REALITET???????


Po do behet realitet po e perseris dhe nje here vetem n.q.s ti e mendon si te bere. d.m.th e mendon me pjesen e pandergjegjshme te trurit (gje qe ne nuk eshte aspak e lehte, pothuajse e pamundur). Po te ishte se cfardo qe te mendonin njerzit do behej realitet atehere.....!!!!!!!!!
Eshte nje gje qe duket si e pamundur. Une mund ta provoj llogjikisht kete gje qe them, e cila eshte nje pjese ose me mire nje rrjedhoje e "vendit ku jetojme". Eshte nje rrjedhoje e nje teorie me te madhe e cila shjegon ,pothuajse gjithcka , Parajsen, Ferrin, Big bengun, etj.
Nuk mund te ta postoj, do te desha shume por keto dite po e shkruaj, rreth 20 faqe. Mbasi ta kem perfunduar , mund te ta jap qe ta lexosh. 

Persa i perket fuqise mendore.
Kur ti mban ne dore nje trendafil. Dhe MENDON se po ta leshosh ai mund te mos bjere. Shume mire ti mund te mendosh gjithcka, POR truri (pjesa e pandergjegjshme )  e di qe po ta leshosh trendafilin do te bjere ne toke. Ti mendon te kunderten po ama e di qe ajo do bjere. Keshtu qe duhet te kontrollosh te pandergjegjshmen e trurit. 
Edhe sikur ta arrish kete, trendafili prape do te bjere ( thame qe perjashtohen rastet ku thyhen ligjet e fizikes.) e thashe kete shembull qe te kuptoje te ndergjegjshmen dhe te pandergjegjshmen e trurit.

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ermali-AL.....

> Po do behet realitet po e perseris dhe nje here vetem n.q.s ti e mendon si te bere. d.m.th e mendon me pjesen e pandergjegjshme te trurit (gje qe ne nuk eshte aspak e lehte, pothuajse e pamundur). Po te ishte se cfardo qe te mendonin njerzit do behej realitet atehere.....!!!!!!!!!
> Eshte nje gje qe duket si e pamundur. Une mund ta provoj llogjikisht kete gje qe them, e cila eshte nje pjese ose me mire nje rrjedhoje e "vendit ku jetojme". Eshte nje rrjedhoje e nje teorie me te madhe e cila shjegon ,pothuajse gjithcka , Parajsen, Ferrin, Big bengun, etj.
> Nuk mund te ta postoj, do te desha shume por keto dite po e shkruaj, rreth 20 faqe. Mbasi ta kem perfunduar , mund te ta jap qe ta lexosh. 
> 
> Persa i perket fuqise mendore.
> Kur ti mban ne dore nje trendafil. Dhe MENDON se po ta leshosh ai mund te mos bjere. Shume mire ti mund te mendosh gjithcka, POR truri (pjesa e pandergjegjshme )  e di qe po ta leshosh trendafilin do te bjere ne toke. Ti mendon te kunderten po ama e di qe ajo do bjere. Keshtu qe duhet te kontrollosh te pandergjegjshmen e trurit. 
> Edhe sikur ta arrish kete, trendafili prape do te bjere ( thame qe perjashtohen rastet ku thyhen ligjet e fizikes.) e thashe kete shembull qe te kuptoje te ndergjegjshmen dhe te pandergjegjshmen e trurit.


E ke theksuar shume mire rolin qe lot e ndergjeqshmia dhe e pa ndergjeqshmia . Megjithment kush di ti perdore keto  dy ligie  , do fitoje shume gjera qe ai do , do ti shmanget situatave te veshtira qe  munt ti vine , dhe ne pergjethsi do ti hikin shume  pyetje qe ka patur  per regullat e jetes ,dhe munt te sheroje shume  semundje te ndryshme serjose  me kete metode (e pavetedishmia )

Pak a shume dhe une i jam ngjitur ketyre gjerave psikologjike , dhe me kane bere te realizoj endrat time si dhe te kaloj  disa  probleme familjare dhe shendetesore . E pavetedishmia  lot  shume rol te madh tek hendra  tona dhe jo vetem . 

Me respekt ermali

----------


## picard

> E ke theksuar shume mire rolin qe lot e ndergjeqshmia dhe e pa ndergjeqshmia . Megjithment kush di ti perdore keto  dy ligie  , do fitoje shume gjera qe ai do , do ti shmanget situatave te veshtira qe  munt ti vine , dhe ne pergjethsi do ti hikin shume  pyetje qe ka patur  per regullat e jetes ,dhe munt te sheroje shume  semundje te ndryshme serjose  me kete metode (e pavetedishmia )
> 
> Pak a shume dhe une i jam ngjitur ketyre gjerave psikologjike , dhe me kane bere te realizoj endrat time si dhe te kaloj  disa  probleme familjare dhe shendetesore . E pavetedishmia  lot  shume rol te madh tek hendra  tona dhe jo vetem . 
> 
> Me respekt ermali


Ermal, me behet qejfi qe ke arritur te komandosh te pandergjegjshmen , sado pak qe te jete.

Sic e shkrova dhe me lart e kam pergjigjen pse ndodh kjo gje.  E gjeta pas 3 dite mendimesh. me kishin ndodhur disa gjera qe nuk mund te shpjegoheshin dhe e shtrydha trurin derisa arrita ne nje zgjidhje (te pakten per veten time).
( se pio meros tis eladas meneis?)

----------


## White_Angel

*te enderrosh do te thotete rijetosh te kaluaren,te harrosh te tashmen,te parandjesh te ardhmen* 


Endrra ka gjuhen e saj te vecante.Eshte tamam si nje rebus.pra kerkon dhe nje interpretim.Ekzistenca e nje fakti te tille nuk duhet te konsiderohet thjesht si nje rastesi,perkundrazi duhet te pranojme se ajo bazohet mbi nje ligj te natyres,prandaj interpretimi i endrravenuk eshte nje loje e kote dhe endrrat nuk mund te jene shkume.

nje proverbe e vjeter thote:
*Ajo c`ka jetojme ne enderr,eshte pjese e prones se shpirtit tone,ashtu si gjithcka tjeter qe e kemi jetuar efektivisht.* 


Respekte White_Angel

----------

